# Gluten free, Casein Free (Dairy Free), Egg Free, Nut Free, Soy and Sugar Free Cake



## lovetoeat (Jun 30, 2009)

HELP HELP HELP!!!! 

I usually don't bake often as it already is, and now I have been asked to make a special cake for a child that is autistic with SEVERE allergies!!! =( As I mentioned in the title, he cannot consume soy, gluten, eggs, casein, nuts, nor sugar. 

I seriously have NO CLUE what to do. The only thing I am guessing is to use Splenda in place of sugar. I have never used Splenda for cooking or baking, so I am hoping someone can tell me if it is ok to replace it with sugar on a 1:1 basis. 

ANY help at all with alternative ingredients would be GREATLY appreciated!!! 

Thanks so so so so so much!!!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Do you have access to a Whole Foods? They have a pretty impressive shelf of alternatives flours, sweeteners and the like.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

try bob's red mill - various cake mixes, you could use flax seed and water for egg sub. or applesauce, prunes. coconut milk instead of dairy, agave syrup, honey, maple syrup(the real stuff) unless any sweetner is out. also betty crocker has new line of gluten free mixes out.
pm if you would more info.
kathee


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Severe alergies are nothing to guess at. Be sure to double check the ingredients list with the party involved or a medical professional prior to serving this cake. 

We have a young man in Maine who can have a severe reaction from the breath of someone who has recently eaten nuts. Air on the side of caution .:thumb:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I could give you more help with the recipe; but alas, no. 

Contact his mother, father or whomever cooks for him if possible and ask for specific recipe ideas. Autistic kids are not at all flexible in most aspects of their life -- and that usually includes food. That means you, he will fare better if the cake is not only something he can eat, but is already a favorite familiar. 

Don't be shy about approaching his mom. I can almost guarantee that she'll be touched by your consideration for child and her too. If you find my advice a little forward and need some cover, tell her you talked to the parent of an Aspergers child and who was involved with other autistic children as well, and he said, "Call Mom."

Really, it's by far the most sensitive and most likely to succeed thing you can do. 

Call,
BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

+1

Splenda or chemical sugars were worse than using the real deal for us....food dyes are horrific for us.


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is a link for a great cupcake recipe that is dairy free and egg free. I've heard that gluten free flours work very well in the recipe too but personally haven't tried it gluten free. I also don't use Splenda but assume it could work as well. Some nut free parents avoid almond extract so just skip the almond extract and use vanilla extract.

Baking an egg free cake is very challenging because egg alternatives don't have the ability to lift a full cake but cupcakes are really easy. I only use this recipe for cupcakes: Savory Seasonings: Cupcakes

If you need an actual cake instead of cupcakes, here is one chocolate cake recipe that has been around for years that has great success. It's a popular "allergy friendly cake recipe." It calls for flour and sugar but you can sub gluten free flours and splenda for the sugar:

3 cups flour
2 cups white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 cup unsweetenerd cocoa powder
3/4 cup canola oil
2 tablespoons vinegar (I use apple cider vinegar)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 cups cold water

Sift flour, sugar, salt, baking soda and cocoa together into 9x13 inch ungreased cake pan. Make 3 wells. Pour oil into one, vinegar into second, and vanilla into third well. Pour cold water over all, and stir with fork. Bake at 350 for 30-40 minutes until done.

Just like BDL recommended, please review over all recipes and brand names with the parent to make sure they are okay with it. The parent will probably also give specific directions to avoid cross contamination and may also want to provide a few of the ingredients to ensure they are safe. Good luck!


----------



## lovetoeat (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions guys!!! i have been in contact with the mom and had some clarification on the extent of the allergies. i will also be going to whole foods this weekend to find the cake mixes. 

thanks penguin for the receipe!! since i need to make a birthday cake, i will try your receipe out this weekend too. i will save the cupcake for another day (thanks for the link).

i'll post the results as soon as i can. thanks again all!!! :smiles:


----------

